# why so expensive?



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

Im tryin to find a good vet to spay and nueter my chi babies but everywhere i go its 70 or more per dog. I don't know what to do.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

$70 is not really bad for a spay and neuter. There are some programs out there to help with the cost of spay and neuters. I would contact your local Humane Society because they should know what programs are available in your area.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

When I got my chi's spayed and neutered, I went through an organization called PAWS and it was $65 for the neuter and about $80 for the spay- these are the low cost options. The regular prices vary from $200 and up. One hospital wanted $350 for Lola's neuter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

Our animal shelter charges 70 for females and 85 for males its crazy.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

kaymfg said:


> Our animal shelter charges 70 for females and 85 for males its crazy.


Usually males are cheaper than females because it is a easier surgery. Our low cost neuters in our area is $90.
There are some organizations if you qualify financially will cover the cost of the spay or neuter for you but they usually will only do one a month or so.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

For my chihuahuas it was $150.00 or more.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby was over $200. Low cost clinics usually have them for under $100. Neutered are almost always less expensive than spays because it is a less difficult procedure. 

The prices you've been quoted are very competitive in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I wish I could find a place that's that cheap...they charge 250 for females for just mobile fixin places and much more for regular vets


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

$70 is pretty decent for a spay. 

Though are there any low cost clinics in your area? I brought Stella to one for her spay and she got her vaccines, spay (+pain meds), microchip, and dewormer/heartworm for I think $120. It's a chunk of money to pay up front, but it was well worth it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie's came close to $500 with her hernia fix. I think that just under $100 is what our low cost clinic charges.


----------



## kaymfg (Dec 1, 2012)

Where i live jobs are hard to find here. I got hired at pizza hut and talked to the manager the next day and she said i couldn't start til January. . . Then she said she's not gonna be able to hire me at all. . . . B.S!


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

$70 is very reasonable! Keep in mind it takes a lot of skill and training to perform in addition to anesthesia and assistants, techs, and receptionist... I paid $75 to have a stray cat neutered under a 'barn cat special'. My dogs were much more!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

$70 is not a bad price, think of what has to be done in a surgery.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

It's expensive because you are talking about a surgical procedure. Would you expect a human doctor to do a hysterectomy on a woman for $70? Heck no! It would be $1000s and we have insurance to help with a big portion of it. The vet that preforms the surgery needs to be paid as well as the techs that assist and then he/she needs to pay for the overhead of the building, surgical instruments, medications, etc. 

I think $70 is extremely reasonable, you are probably not going to find much better. The only other option is to keep calling around to see if you can find a better price.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

kaymfg said:


> Where i live jobs are hard to find here. I got hired at pizza hut and talked to the manager the next day and she said i couldn't start til January. . . Then she said she's not gonna be able to hire me at all. . . . B.S!


That's too bad. Sorry it worked out that way. How old are your pups? You have a male and a female, right? If you can't afford both at the same time, I would advise you to spay or neuter one of them to avoid a pregnancy. Could you borrow the money from someone?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe's spay and microchip was $300. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh I sent send too early. 

$70 is extremely cheap for a spay. I personally think this is one of those situations where you get what you pay for. I wouldn't really trust someone charging less than $70. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## _Luna_ (Oct 11, 2012)

Luna's spay and microchip was $350. I think $70 for a spay is a very decent price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jzebrasky (Nov 13, 2012)

70 is not bad at all!! Considering how small they are. Koda was 1.5lbs when she got spayed and I paid for short- acting anesthesia and the pre testing blood work! It was over 300. ESP for a neuter 70 seems way underpriced! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

ljwilson said:


> Oh I sent send too early.
> 
> $70 is extremely cheap for a spay. I personally think this is one of those situations where you get what you pay for. I wouldn't really trust someone charging less than $70.
> 
> ...



It depends on where you go. Stella's was exceptionally cheap but the service was wonderful. The place has a stellar reputation.
That particular clinic relies on lots of donations in order to provide free/low cost services. I'd go back.
Not to say that any cheap spay available is something I'd recommend, but there are definitely some great programs out there that can be a great help to pet owners.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It cost me $300 for Chance. And if you add in the extra $200 for complications, it was $500. Here there are places that offer low cost options, but it runs about $80.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Ye gads, that is soooo cheap - over here it STARTS at $300!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I paid 80 (plus meds) for my pet rat to get spayed. I found a way to do so at 15. No job. No money. I still found a way to gather that money because it was for her sake.

70 is very reasonable for a dog. They use a lot more anesthetic.

You should not keep pets if you can't offer basic care. Vet services vary place to place and I am lucky my vet is so reasonable, but it is still your job to alter or otherwise prevent litters unless they are planned. (health checks, etc,)


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Moonfall said:


> I paid 80 (plus meds) for my pet rat to get spayed. I found a way to do so at 15. No job. No money. I still found a way to gather that money because it was for her sake.
> 
> 70 is very reasonable for a dog. They use a lot more anesthetic.
> 
> You should not keep pets if you can't offer basic care. Vet services vary place to place and I am lucky my vet is so reasonable, but it is still your job to alter or otherwise prevent litters unless they are planned. (health checks, etc,)


I agree that it's a pet owner's responsibility to prevent unwanted litters. However, OP rescued Papi from a dangerous situation and probably wasn't planning on having to alter their female right away. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

I paid $250 to have my rabbit neutered... that was B.C. though. Before children! Plus small animal vets are just expensive because there are not that many of them, and there is high demand. $70 is pretty good! I understand your position though, especially if you have to have more than one.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I understand that cost is a factor here...... but I would also consider the care your doggie would get....before and after the spay/neuter........


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

that really is very inexpensive. It is surgery, it does cost money for the equipment, meds, nurses, etc. Around here that is practically free...it would cost that to walk in the door at most vets


kaymfg said:


> Im tryin to find a good vet to spay and nueter my chi babies but everywhere i go its 70 or more per dog. I don't know what to do.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

$70 is CHEAP For a spay/neuter. Around here it's a minimum of $300.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Kaelynn, 70 bucks is definitely ridiculously low. I get "special deals" from my vet, 
and the lowest I paid for a spay was 250$(for a small dog). Having a dog is not
cheap, having two is pricey, especially when unexpected costs occur such as
injury or illness. I'm not rich, yet I have four dogs. What I do is put aside a tiny
bit of money every paycheck, at times it's as little as 10$, into an account that
is reserved for doggie emergencies. I highly recommend this to anyone who does
not have insurance or credit cards. This little emergency fund helped many times. 
The important thing is to never touch it for anything else, no matter what, it's
reserved for the pups. Because even if they seem fine today, you just never
know what tomorrow will bring. For now if I were you I'd find some kind, any kind
of work, and perhaps sell a couple of unnecessary items to help pay for your
pups' spay & neuter. I know it can be challenging finding work, but don't give up,
when you are driven and determined, good things come your way.


Best of luck to you!


----------



## My_Hunny (Jul 25, 2012)

Ouch! Hunny is at the vet getting neutered right now for $49. I googled for low cost options and found a lot of programs out there. They were all basically the same, with the same vets participating. I think the location makes a huge difference for vet costs. I'm guessing Portland is one of the lower ones, based on the few responses I read. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

That is really really really cheap, neutering Ruffio was well over 200 dollars


----------



## My_Hunny (Jul 25, 2012)

Holy crap! That alone, would seriously make me reconsider either having a dog, or keeping it intact. I already was feeling terrible that I waited so long(9.5 months old), but I can't help but wonder how long it would have taken me with those prices. I only paid $75 for Hunny in the first place. Lol I'd pay everything in the world to keep him now that I have him though. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

To neuter and spay my chis I will pay almost 1000 euros here in Austria.


----------



## lovemychihuahua (Jan 21, 2013)

Does your Humane Society have special programs. I just got my Chi spayed for 20.00


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Like Rubia said, here in the Boston area you pay that just to walk through the door! Angel's neuter was around $450, and that was without a complete blood workup! And I am just outside of the city, which is usually cheaper! If you were dose to Georgia you could have it done there. I forget how much my daughter paid for her chi's surgery, but it was cheap!

I would gladly pay $70!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't think OP comes on anymore...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

